# IBS C and nutrition



## wegnersar (Aug 5, 2001)

I have had IBS C for several years and it seems to get progressively worse. Foods, such as soy products, I used to be able to tolerate now cause me problems. I am a very active person, I work out frequently and my work as a sculptor is very labor intensive as well. I have been living on saltines, rice cakes, egg whites, rice, Kix cereal, and things like that for quite a while now because I am afraid to eat much of anything. I have a very sensitive stomach as well as IBS so I have a fear of pain from foods that may not trigger my IBS but are hard on my stomach. How do I go about getting the right nutrition to maintain my energy levels? ------------------


----------

